# Ibanez stainless steel frets?



## IbbyAddict (Feb 1, 2014)

yooo. do any of you guys know if Ibanez prestige uses SS frets or not??!


----------



## Universe74 (Feb 1, 2014)

nope


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 1, 2014)

No they don't. None of their line does I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Syriel (Feb 1, 2014)

Only the J.Custom line uses SS frets if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TMatt142 (Feb 1, 2014)

Syriel said:


> Only the J.Custom line uses SS frets if I'm not mistaken.



If they do, it's all the newer models, not the old ones..


----------



## Albi (Feb 1, 2014)

No way. 

Ibanez has never used SS frets, even on J-customs, which is a pity IMHO.
I have read that they stay away from stainless because it would require new machines and tools (stainless steel is much harder and difficult to work with, compared to nickel alloys). I can't find the reference at the moment, though.

I have a 1987 Ibanez Saber with the original Wizard neck which was refretted with Jescar stainless steel jumbo frets. The combination of thin, fast profile and stainless frets makes it one of the best necks I have ever played. It rivals my Parker Fly in playability.


----------



## Khoi (Feb 1, 2014)

Albi said:


> No way.
> 
> Ibanez has never used SS frets, even on J-customs, which is a pity IMHO.
> I have read that they stay away from stainless because it would require new machines and tools (stainless steel is much harder and difficult to work with, compared to nickel alloys). I can't find the reference at the moment, though.



This is true, a lot of luthiers complain about stainless steel frets just wreaking havoc on their tools. As a customer though, I think they are worth it and am willing to pay an upcharge for them.


----------



## PeteLaramee (Feb 1, 2014)

I've been thinking about having some ss frets installed on one of my RG7620s.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Feb 2, 2014)

my only issue with my prestige is the lack of stainless steel frets. i know id atleast be getting a new one immediately if they started to include stainless frets on prestiges


----------



## fantasyl (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone knows if something changed lately? I believe still today no jcustom use SS frets....Ibanez is that ever going to change?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know why they don't jump on the stainless steel bandwagon, it seems to be quite the selling point. 

Not sure what the reason is, but Fujigen DOES do stainless steel frets on their own line of guitars. 

Personally, I don't see why ss frets are such a big deal, but then again I have no problem doing my own fretwork and have enough guitars that I'm not likely to significantly wear out frets on a regular basis.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 30, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know why they don't jump on the stainless steel bandwagon, it seems to be quite the selling point.
> 
> Not sure what the reason is, but Fujigen DOES do stainless steel frets on their own line of guitars.
> 
> Personally, I don't see why ss frets are such a big deal, but then again I have no problem doing my own fretwork and have enough guitars that I'm not likely to significantly wear out frets on a regular basis.


I've worn out some of the frets on my Prestige after two years, I'd kill for stainless steel frets from Ibanez.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 30, 2015)

they should be standard on prestige level and up. if schecter can do it, theres no reason ibanez cant make the effort.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 30, 2015)

^ They only really did it because of an artist request to put them on the JL7 and KM7. Everything else they make is still nickel, so it's not really a fair comparison whichever way you look at it.

It would be nice, but it's not a selling point to me anymore. I used to be picky about that but nickel frets get polished enough that they feel like stainless steel and I haven't worn a set of nickel frets in years. That being said, I don't see that ever changing, people haven't stopped buying Ibanez guitars and won't because they haven't used Stainless Frets.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 30, 2015)

IMO Ibanez likely just doesn't want your frets to last that long .


----------



## Zado (Jan 31, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> ^ They only really did it because of an artist request to put them on the JL7 and KM7. Everything else they make is still nickel, so it's not really a fair comparison whichever way you look at it.



The whole new Banshee Elite line has SS frets and coumpound radius as well,and that was not a request from an artist really


----------



## redstone (Jan 31, 2015)

TRENCHLORD said:


> IMO Ibanez likely just doesn't want your frets to last that long .



Yes, they know that most people will buy another guitar rather than refretting the ancient.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 31, 2015)

Zado said:


> The whole new Banshee Elite line has SS frets and coumpound radius as well,and that was not a request from an artist really



That's awesome, didn't know that. I still imagine the material is polarizing as it is to factories as it is to luthiers. Some luthiers will flat out refuse to work on Stainless Frets, and others don't mind. There's probably way more to it than "Ibanez just doesn't want us to have nice things", considering they listen to customers on things that IMO much harder to perform and put into production (8/9 Strings, Fanned Frets, etc).


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 31, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> I've worn out some of the frets on my Prestige after two years, I'd kill for stainless steel frets from Ibanez.



Dang you are one guitar playing dude. Seems like it depends on the player too how fast they wear down. My brother is always going through frets quickly as well. Apparently he wrenches the crap out of his notes and it just digs away at them. Myself i've never really had problems related to my own fret wear, but then again probably have only kept 4-5 guitars long enough for the possibility.


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2015)

I play my Ibanezes A LOT and have yet to wear down frets to the point i've seen some people have. My S1520fb is 15 years old and the frets are still in great shape, I don't get it but hey works for me. 

My rga121 that's been my workhorse for 4 years now though might need some fretwork soon as it's been beaten and bruised since well before I owned it and plenty since I've had it. Would like to get SS frets on it like my old RGA had


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 31, 2015)

It also depends on how clean your strings are, if you're play month(s) old strings that have dark spots or have lost their shine, then they're far more abrasive. Bending/fretting the old worn out strings will definitely wear them much faster.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 31, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Dang you are one guitar playing dude. Seems like it depends on the player too how fast they wear down. My brother is always going through frets quickly as well. Apparently he wrenches the crap out of his notes and it just digs away at them. Myself i've never really had problems related to my own fret wear, but then again probably have only kept 4-5 guitars long enough for the possibility.


Yeah, I play that guitar like 80% of the time and using 10-52 strings in E standard probably doesn't help


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 1, 2015)

I still dunno why Jackson Custom Select upcharges 300 $ for SS frets.


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 1, 2015)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I still dunno why Jackson Custom Select upcharges 300 $ for SS frets.



Lolz, so Jackson charges the same amount on a blank/slotted fretboard that a luthier would charge to REPLACE frets on an FINISHED fretboard? Sounds like typical Jackson CS pricing.


----------



## Grindspine (Feb 1, 2015)

Some of my older guitars (built '85 - '95) do need a new fret job. I have some newer guitars (2013 - 2014) and see essentially no wear on the nickel frets.

As previously mentioned, stainless frets tend to kill tooling pretty quickly, which raises the cost and difficulty for the luthier or manufacturer. 

I am very curious about the Jescar Evo Gold frets though. Apparently they're harder than nickel frets, but still a bit softer than stainless. One other thing to keep in mind is that the harder frets (stainless or Evo) do have a slightly different feel on bends than nickel. Because of that, I could see many traditionalists and many luthiers throwing fits if the main companies all went stainless.


----------



## Zado (Feb 1, 2015)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I still dunno why Jackson Custom Select upcharges 300 $ for SS frets.



I m fine as long as those ss frets are not 23


----------

